

Loom Server Now Uses Optimistic Concurrency - fexl
https://loom.cc/news

======
fexl
This also sets the stage for handling arbitrary ACID transactions across the
internet API using begin, commit, and cancel. I already have code in there for
that, but it's disabled now because I need to enforce an upper bound on memory
usage during a transaction, since key values are buffered in memory pending
the commit. I wouldn't want the server to be vulnerable to an attack which
eats all available memory in a giant never-ending transaction.

